# Mk1s without rear spoilers



## richwitney (Feb 24, 2013)

I keep seeing some 8N's without the spoilers, and think how nice they look.

I'm guessing there's insurance implications for this, aside from making the handling more tail happy?

How do people get way with not having them?

(ps. Sure this will have been discussed before, but search proved fruitless)


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Not what insurance has to do with the spoiler removal.

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

richwitney said:


> I'm guessing there's insurance implications for this, aside from making the handling more tail happy?


I guess if you had one and took it off, there could be insurance issues as you've modded your car, but if you never had one in the first place - as on the early cars - then nothing has changed, your car has remained unmodified.


----------



## markusdarkus (Jan 9, 2009)

I think it only looks good on roadsters - I have seen a few coupes with it missing, and it looks a bit odd.

I think the cars stance has to be perfect to pull it off:


----------



## Shootist (Mar 10, 2013)

If I remember right the spoiler was fitted after a spate of accidents at speeds in excess of 110 mph whilst changing lane abruptly.

I personally thought that the fitting of the spoiler was done under a recall for those models without one.

In my humble opinion it makes no sense to me to therefore drive a car without the spoiler if it is a safety feature.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jun 25, 2012)

Shootist said:


> If I remember right the spoiler was fitted after a spate of accidents at speeds in excess of 110 mph whilst changing lane abruptly.
> 
> I personally thought that the fitting of the spoiler was done under a recall for those models without one.
> 
> In my humble opinion it makes no sense to me to therefore drive a car without the spoiler if it is a safety feature.


Agreed I thought exactly the same, it was added to improve handlng..... and looks IMHO they look cack without spoilers


----------



## SkyIns (Oct 21, 2010)

kazinak said:


> Not what insurance has to do with the spoiler removal.


Insurers need to know about the vehicles they are covering. Declare any change.

A good (modification friendly) insurer would not charge for this change.


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Shootist said:


> If I remember right the spoiler was fitted after a spate of accidents at speeds in excess of 110 mph whilst changing lane abruptly.
> 
> I personally thought that the fitting of the spoiler was done under a recall for those models without one.
> 
> In my humble opinion it makes no sense to me to therefore drive a car without the spoiler if it is a safety feature.


The spoiler addition was part of the recall package due to autobahn high speed accidents: esp, new LCAs, spoiler. Lack of spoiler did not cause the accidents. Even here, as part of the recall, the spoiler addition was optional.

Mostly...at UK and US highway speeds, the "safety" enhancement from the spoiler is negligible as our highway speeds are well below autobahn limit (limits where the accidents occured). At 70-90mph, my TT is rock steady without its spoiler. No lightness or loss of traction in the rear what so ever. Even up to low 100s.

I'd think that if you were spoilerless, and if you had a speed related incident, you'd be more inclined to have insurance or other legal issues for exceeding the posted limit rather than being spoilerless.

cheers


----------



## Shootist (Mar 10, 2013)

*The work, (to be carried out free at dealers), will involve fitting modified front and rear suspension stabilisers and firmer dampers, as well as a rear spoiler. The modifications will become standard on all models.*

So the spoiler was just part of the fix, but how big a part it plays is not defined.


----------



## keithtd (Aug 22, 2007)

here's a half way house:


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

keithtd said:


> here's a half way house:


There was one in the for sale section not long ago (was that yours ?) - I really like it.
Although I think it would be better without the recesses for the four rings logo badge.


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

Shootist said:


> *The work, (to be carried out free at dealers), will involve fitting modified front and rear suspension stabilisers and firmer dampers, as well as a rear spoiler. The modifications will become standard on all models.*
> 
> So the spoiler was just part of the fix, but how big a part it plays is not defined.


The spoiler was entirely optional - there was a tick box at the bottom of the form that you ticked to say whether you wanted it or not (I know, I've still got my copy of the form). 
There was also the option to have ESP fitted (which I did), if you were ok for your car to disappear for a longer period.


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

drjam said:


> Shootist said:
> 
> 
> > *The work, (to be carried out free at dealers), will involve fitting modified front and rear suspension stabilisers and firmer dampers, as well as a rear spoiler. The modifications will become standard on all models.*
> ...


Optional ^^^ would suggest the spoiler addition *was not *a safety/design requirement/fix but rather a "make the lawyers/bean counters happy" requirement.

cheers


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

looks loads better imo


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

matbiggs said:


> looks loads better imo


agreed, would definitely have done this at some point if I'd been able to keep the car


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

matbiggs said:


> looks loads better imo


Yup!



















cheers


----------



## Torque (May 7, 2012)

Defo agree about rear spoiler. Looks soooo much better without. As far as insurance is concerned, I told Adrian Flux and they said it wasn't a modification per say. Optional extra really.


----------



## philb (Oct 23, 2011)

Really not sure it looks right without the spoiler! Almost too smooth, and beetle looking!!


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

philb said:


> Really not sure it looks right without the spoiler! Almost too smooth, and beetle looking!!


It's smooth and curved the way god intended else there'd be a spoiler on this tail too.










cheers


----------



## Torque (May 7, 2012)

TTQ2K2 said:


> philb said:
> 
> 
> > Really not sure it looks right without the spoiler! Almost too smooth, and beetle looking!!
> ...


I like that sweeping and curved rear end  I could follow that about all day [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Bago47 (Nov 27, 2011)

TT was designed without a spoiler, and looks waay better without it, BUT:

If you don't have ESP (like me), I'd suggest you lowering the car 25mm at the front and 45mm at the rear (from prefacelift height), I'm also running 25mm/30mm spacers. I got the car up to 230-40km/h and it felt quite safe, only wind noise was a bit scary.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

TTQ2K2 said:


> matbiggs said:
> 
> 
> > looks loads better imo
> ...


Looks good on Matt's car and kinda any tt which is decked but doesn't work on the vortex kitted car, looks totally wrong because the bumper is slightly squared off. The car does need to be decked to pull it off though.


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

I removed my spoiler and to be honest there isn't a chance I will go back to one. In my opinion it looks nicer and far as I can tell it doesn't drive any different. However I am not on OEM suspension so can't speak to what it's like on standard set up.

Its the main thing people seem to mention when they come up and talk about the car so seems to go down well. You have to weld up some holes so its a pretty big decision should you take the plunge. Anyway here is mine.


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

I think it suits some colours better than others, but one thing is for sure this thread has got some stunning pics of rears on hear :wink:


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

GoTeamGb2012 said:


> I removed my spoiler and to be honest there isn't a chance I will go back to one. In my opinion it looks nicer and far as I can tell it doesn't drive any different. However I am not on OEM suspension so can't speak to what it's like on standard set up.
> 
> Its the main thing people seem to mention when they come up and talk about the car so seems to go down well. You have to weld up some holes so its a pretty big decision should you take the plunge. Anyway here is mine.


to be fair that does look sexy as f**k, nice car mate! I haven't got the balls to do mice just in case it looks strange with the colour I've got, but it defo looks great in black!


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

SkyIns said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> > Not what insurance has to do with the spoiler removal.
> ...


sadly Sky not one of them :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

You could always have both options:


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

Jamie-V6 said:


> GoTeamGb2012 said:
> 
> 
> > I removed my spoiler and to be honest there isn't a chance I will go back to one. In my opinion it looks nicer and far as I can tell it doesn't drive any different. However I am not on OEM suspension so can't speak to what it's like on standard set up.
> ...


Thanks Jamie-V6 it's much appreciated. I must confess I did buy another boot just in case I didn't like the look or handling post removal. Safe to say it has never been needed as I am very happy with it


----------



## adamswifty (Mar 2, 2013)

Expecting to go down in flames but ... doesn't a TT without a spoiler resemble a wing in form, potentially causing lift/instability?

Wouldn't the spoiler counter this behavior?


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

adamswifty said:


> Expecting to go down in flames but ... doesn't a TT without a spoiler resemble a wing in form, potentially causing lift/instability?
> 
> Wouldn't the spoiler counter this behavior?


A spoiler will counter lift because it "spoils" the laminar air flow over the top of the car by creating turbulence at the rear. But, the lift is not great enough to cause problems...hence the "optional" nature of the spoiler.

cheers


----------



## keithtd (Aug 22, 2007)

Bago47 said:


> TT was designed without a spoiler, and looks waay better without it, BUT:
> 
> If you don't have ESP (like me), I'd suggest you lowering the car 25mm at the front and 45mm at the rear (from prefacelift height), I'm also running 25mm/30mm spacers. I got the car up to 230-40km/h and it felt quite safe, only wind noise was a bit scary.


Wow sooner you than me. Without spoiler air separation starts much earlier along the boot and turbulent flow reduces air pressure lifting the car up at the back. Problems occur when you turn then you'll find the back is very light - this is what caused the early accidents.


----------



## richwitney (Feb 24, 2013)

Interesting debate guys - I personally think it looks 'purer' without the spoiler, and it's how the car was originally designed.

I think we've got so used to seeing them that it now looks a little odd without one.

Opinion seems divided over stability effect though? [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Love the de spoiler look - on my list of things to do!!!


----------



## New2AudiTT (May 7, 2011)

Shootist said:


> If I remember right the spoiler was fitted after a spate of accidents at speeds in excess of 110 mph whilst changing lane abruptly.
> 
> I personally thought that the fitting of the spoiler was done under a recall for those models without one.
> 
> In my humble opinion it makes no sense to me to therefore drive a car without the spoiler if it is a safety feature.


+1


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

richwitney said:


> Interesting debate guys - I personally think it looks 'purer' without the spoiler, and it's how the car was originally designed.
> 
> I think we've got so used to seeing them that it now looks a little odd without one.
> 
> Opinion seems divided over stability effect though? [smiley=argue.gif]


I have to agree with you we are so used to seeing mk1's with spoilers, sometimes people forget it was originally intended to be sold without one. I love the purer look the car looks more hunkered to the ground in my opinion.

While I can't confirm what it's like spoilerless on standard suspension setup I can say that as no point have I ever felt uneasy with high speed stability. I'm a keen driver like my car set up just so and if I felt I was compromising the handling then the spoiler would go back on. I imagine its different depending on your own suspension set ups etc.


----------



## Bago47 (Nov 27, 2011)

If you really worry about problems that could be caused by removing the spoiler, why don't you fit one of these, "just in case", as an addition to original spoiler? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## New2AudiTT (May 7, 2011)

Bago47 said:


> If you really worry about problems that could be caused by removing the spoiler, why don't you fit one of these, "just in case", as an addition to original spoiler? :lol: :lol: :lol:


Where are these planks from :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Bago47 said:


> If you really worry about problems that could be caused by removing the spoiler, why don't you fit one of these, "just in case", as an addition to original spoiler? :lol: :lol: :lol:


For some reason the word CHAV has just popped in to my head


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

In my Vee at 130+ I could feel the back going lite without the spoiler.
Fitted this to compensate..








Steve


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

What's that make/name of that spoiler Steve ? Very nice mate


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

mullum said:


> What's that make/name of that spoiler Steve ? Very nice mate


Caractere from the TT shop
Steve


----------



## BEN99W (Sep 17, 2012)

As I recollect it, the TT was more favorably received in road tests for its handling pre-spoiler. I didn't drive an early TT, but a few years after it was released, I was a mag road tester myself and recall several journalists lamenting the changes Audi made. It was safer with the spoiler/suspension mods, but less fun and less rewarding to the demanding driver.

Ben


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Exactly, and the biggest difference to the handling was from the replacement front wishbones. Which is why people "in the know" fit defcon sleeves, but most TT owners today have no idea whatsoever that there WAS a recall ! Nevermind that the handling was altered in that recall.
If more people knew - and fitted defcons, (or tried to find a set of original wishbones, which would be very difficult indeed) then the TT handling would have a much better reputation.


----------



## Bago47 (Nov 27, 2011)

mullum said:


> Exactly, and the biggest difference to the handling was from the replacement front wishbones. Which is why people "in the know" fit defcon sleeves, but most TT owners today have no idea whatsoever that there WAS a recall ! Nevermind that the handling was altered in that recall.
> If more people knew - and fitted defcons, (or tried to find a set of original wishbones, which would be very difficult indeed) then the TT handling would have a much better reputation.


Or own a TT that has original wishbones installed from factory - like I do  . But I can honestly say that I haven't yet driven TT with mk2 wishbones so I can not really imagine how it really feels like...


----------



## Biitti (Mar 7, 2013)

Here is my EXU without rear spoiler.


----------



## Gnoudzehc (Mar 22, 2012)

keithtd said:


> here's a half way house:


Anyone have more pictures of this one or know anything else about it? Thanks. CD


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Gnoudzehc said:


> Anyone have more pictures of this one or know anything else about it? Thanks. CD


Read a couple of posts down from that post


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

My TT is a 2000 model and as with all TTs at that time it came out of the factory without a spoiler. Audi designed this car without a spoiler. If my car had a spoiler on it and had left the factory like that I'd probably leave it on.

The traffic incidents occurred at very high speed during sudden change of direction and in my book that's a bad idea in any car. Audi panicked and recalled the cars to carry out suspension changes. As has been said, the spoiler was an option. My car had esp added.

I do not believe that the car is dangerous without it and have not experienced any problems with it at all except for the front end won't go round a corner very well which is typical of all TTs.

I like it spoiler=less for two reasons, one it makes it stand out and two because this is how the car was designed to look - The spoiler is a compromise.


----------

